# Can you check if a dog is ABKC champion?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Theres a dog in question at a local kennel up here { he was originally from the same kennel as pep , but no relation} HE was sold to another local kennel and they are claiming and advertising him on there site as an ABKC champion, is there any way to see a list of champions and see proof of this? reason I ask is becasue this dog is a train wreck , he doesnt look half as bad in pictures as he do in person would be very surprised if he was an actual champion lol. If anyone has a link to such list could you post it please


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ABKC Grand Champion and Champion List - AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, wonder if thats all of them cause I dont see him on there. maybe false advertising since they think noone up here would know any better.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

could be an old list


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just noticed they bought peps mom platinum , and they have her listed as ABKC champion as well , she does have what looks to be a ABKC ribbon with her , maybe they think winning 1st in a class makes them champion? I dont see her name on the list either


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres the link t them , the dog originally in question is kimbo he is on the 1st page , believe me that picture is a great one of him Lol he is 100x worse then that real trainwreck.
HEAVYLINEPITBULLS | BLUE PITBULLS FOR SALE | PITBULL PUPPIES | KENNELS | PITBULL PUPPY FOR SALE WITH 111 AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER PICTURES PLUS AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER STUD SERVICE*** | PITBULL BREEDER | AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER KENNEL | PIT BULL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> l he is 100x worse then that real trainwreck.


that is an understatement .. but be careful what you say 'round here ..


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

yea i might walk in the cpu room on her lol


----------

